# Jasper restaurant suggestions



## hsintang (Jul 23, 2012)

We are so excited to be in Banff in two weeks.  Now, I am planning a celebration dinner for a party of 11 (3 kids) in Jasper.  We will be staying at the Becker's Chalet, and plan to have the dinner onsite.  However, after reading the reviews for the Becker's Gourmet Restaurant, I am not sure if the restaurant delivers good food consistently.  The three course dinner is $34/pp and really is not bad (price wise) ...  I am asking if any tugger has dined there recently or can suggest any good place for a large party.

Thanks in advance,
Yvette


----------



## eal (Jul 23, 2012)

We ate there in mid-June and had a great meal, the idea of bad reviews surprises me.


----------



## hsintang (Jul 26, 2012)

eal said:


> We ate there in mid-June and had a great meal, the idea of bad reviews surprises me.



Thank you.  I made the reservation


----------



## hsintang (Aug 13, 2012)

Just returned from our Banff- Jasper weeklong trip.  The onsite restaurant at Becker's Chalets was very nice.  Since we have 11 people in the group, we picked a three courses menu for $34/pp where we had choices of soup, cocktail jumbo shrimp, or salad for the appetizer, Ribeye, Salmon, or a pasta dish for the main course, and a dessert.  Tea or coffee is also included in the price.
Everyone enjoyed the food and service very much!!

We arrived Jasper on Aug 8, the storm in the afternoon caused a mud slide of the road to Malign Lake and the road is now closed.  Malign canyon is still open except to the 5th bridge where it's damaged.


----------



## eal (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed your dinner!


----------

